
How Are These Crisscrossing Waves Even Possible? - crypto-jeronimo
https://io9.gizmodo.com/how-are-these-crisscrossing-waves-even-possible-1565513653
======
doose_droppa
i have an intuitive hunch that spacetime may work like this only not in so few
dimensions.

~~~
crypto-jeronimo
Sounds interesting. If it wasn't a sarcastic comment, could you elaborate a
bit, please?

